# Deer Processing



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I am holding last years prices and 10&#37; off for OGF members again.

This was mod approved last year, I guess it's okay still.

Deer Processing 330-626-2693
Cut, packed, wrapped, froze to order
Shalersville, Ravenna, Streetsboro, Mantua area

Skinning 10.00 

OGF 10% OFF on processing. 

Standard Cut #1
7 roast, steaks, chops, inner loins, ground meat 65.00 

Standard Cut #2
7 roast, steaks, whole loins, ground meat 65.00 

Cut #3
No roasts, steaks, chops, inner loins, ground meat 70.00

Cut #4
No roasts, steaks, whole loins, ground meat 70.00

Cut #5
Deboned cuts 85-100

Cut #6
All ground or cubed 85-100

Road kills 85-100

Free grinding. Suit is added to ground meat unless you specify straight grind.

Caping 15.00, skullcap 5.00, want your hide back 5.00

Trail Bologna or Summer sausage 3.25# OGF 3.00#

Italian or Breakfast sausage .80# OGF .60#

Smokies or Jerky 4.25#	OGF 4.00#

Pork or Beef hanging weight .30#

Also other discounts for OGF and Deer customers.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Road kills 85-100 LOL Thats funny


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

coolerzfull said:


> Road kills 85-100 LOL Thats funny


Thats MPH don't ya know!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Bumptidy bump, whoops another messy road kill.


----------

